# fogger problem



## mopar44o (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey put a fogger in my monster box. Used the adjustable remote to wore it to my picoboo plus. Seemed to be working at first but it runs contiously at times when prop isn't triggered. Is it because its a cheap party city fogger? Or is it something with my wiring? Got it running to the C and NO Like the instructions.


----------

